
Christie's to offer T. Rex skeleton, estimated to bring $6-8m, at October sale - bookofjoe
https://www.barrons.com/articles/christies-to-offer-t-rex-skeleton-at-october-sale-01600253090?mod=hp_minor_pos26&adobe_mc=MCMID%3D86206720836215356133852782028670449008|MCORGID%3DCB68E4BA55144CAA0A4C98A5%2540AdobeOrg|TS%3D1600266931
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/0i4j5](https://archive.vn/0i4j5)

>Stan, which carries an estimate between US$6 million and US$8 million, is
considered one of the largest and most complete examples of a T. rex, with 188
original bones. The skull is also “one of the most complete T. rex examples
known to science,” Christie’s said, with as many as 58 teeth and eyes the
“size of baseballs.”

The Black Hills Institute has studied and displayed Stan for 20 years, and is
offering it for sale now as part of a settlement agreement. Sue also was the
subject of a dispute that in its case led to the return of the remains to the
owner of the land where it was discovered, who then brought it to auction.

With Christie’s unable to accommodate crowds to see the massive skeleton, the
auction house has blown out walls in its New York Rockefeller Center showroom
so that Stan—at 13-feet-high and 40-feet-long including his outstretched
tail—can be seen from the sidewalk on 49th Street between Fifth and Sixth
avenues in New York City beginning on Wednesday. It will be on view until Oct.
21.

